# Pics



## DropTine (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is my two younger chickens. Not exactly sure what breed they are any guesses? Thanks


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

The one in the middle(black) looks like americauna. The one that's gold with the black around her neck could be a golden laced Wyandotte


----------



## DropTine (Nov 30, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> The one in the middle(black) looks like americauna. The one that's gold with the black around her neck could be a golden laced Wyandotte


Ok i was wandering what breed they were thank u


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not sure on the white one. Looks like maybe a leghorn mix


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

One on the left looks like my Ameraucana did at a young age.


----------



## DropTine (Nov 30, 2012)

Ya im not sure exactly what my white hen is either she is older than the other2 and laying


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

No Wyandotte, maybe EE... The white is not really white to me, looks like a little blue mixed in, or is that shadows?. White chickens are bright white.. Possibly all EE...?


----------



## DropTine (Nov 30, 2012)

The white one is white with shades of gray through out her


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Grey=blue, thats another part of chicken math. Like Algebra... Lol


----------

